# Diablo 3 Echtgeld-Auktionshaus: Wir läuft der Item-Handel? - Die Meinung der PC Games-Community ist gefragt



## FrankMoers (16. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 Echtgeld-Auktionshaus: Wir läuft der Item-Handel? - Die Meinung der PC Games-Community ist gefragt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 Echtgeld-Auktionshaus: Wir läuft der Item-Handel? - Die Meinung der PC Games-Community ist gefragt


----------



## Emke (16. Juni 2012)

Heißt es nicht eigentlich: Wi(e) läuft der Item-Handel?


----------



## FrankMoers (16. Juni 2012)

Emke schrieb:


> Heißt es nicht eigentlich: Wi(e) läuft der Item-Handel?


 
Ja, so sollte es eigentlich heißen.


----------



## DeadBody666 (16. Juni 2012)

Habe schon 74 euro im AH verdient! und das mit nicht besonders guten klamotten!


----------



## boyclar (16. Juni 2012)

bereits ganze 1,70€ verdient! Habe nun auch mal paar sachen teuerer reingestellt mal schauen ob die sich auch verkauft bekommen.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (16. Juni 2012)

Habe soeben das zweite Item, diesmal ein Lvl 40-Stab, für 8,50 verkauft. Damit habe ich bereits 10 EUR vom Kaufpreis des Spiels wieder drin. Daruf kommt es mir effektiv auch an. Ich hole mir damit über 2-3 Monate den Kaufpreis wieder, danach ist das AH für mich uninteressant, da ich das Spiel so spielen will, wie das 1er und 2er, also ohne AH-Verwässerung.

Aber gegen ein letztlich kostenloses Diablo III gibt es mMn nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Brokensword (16. Juni 2012)

lvl 40 Stab für 8,50€?!
nicht schlecht, ich dachte dass man nur das High Lvl Zeug für Geld loswerden kann
dann könnt ichs ja auch mal versuchen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. Juni 2012)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Habe schon 74 euro im AH verdient! und das mit nicht besonders guten klamotten!


 
O_o Erstaunlich, was für merkwürdiges Kaufverhalten es gibt.


----------



## Hawkins (16. Juni 2012)

Hab 48€ verdient und das mit 2 Items die wirklich nicht toll waren. Leute haben zuviel Geld. Naja mich freut es.
Kaufen würd ich momentan garnichts. Die Preise sind echt astronomisch hoch. Es wird Wochen dauern bis sich die Preise Einpendeln. Falls ich noch mehr Items verkaufen kann werd ich trotzdem das Geld nicht in andere RMAH- Items investieren, da kauf ich mir lieber das neue WoW Addon im Battle.net shop davon oder lass das Geld gleich auf Paypal schicken.


----------



## Malifurion (16. Juni 2012)

Naja ich würde den Artikel eher "Diablo 3 RMAH - Fluch oder Segen?" nennen. Warum? Der Vorteil ist, wie Vorredner bereits bestätigt, dass man den Kaufpreis durchaus wieder reinholen kann. Ein möglicher Nebenverdienst beim Zocken. Der Nachteil ist - und das bestätigen leider viele andere Spieler, so auch kritisieren sie - dass das RMAH zum Zwecke der Gier aus der Sicht des Unternehmens Blizzard, entwickelt wurde. Ebenso stehen den Goldseller, Bottern und dem ganzen anderen Gesindel da draußen, Tür und Tor offen um geschickt ihre Ware zu verkaufen. Das dabei viele Kinder in Ostasien bzw. China leiden müssen, vergessen viele. Wer das sog. "Chinafarming" für ein Hirngespinnst der Onlinespiele hält, dem sei gesagt, dass es bereits zahlreiche Berichte von "ausgebrochenen" Menschen gab, die in solch einem "Farmkeller" untergebracht waren. 
Goldseller und Chinafarmer sind gleichermaßen nun in der Lage den Goldpreis zu bestimmen, indem sie mit ihrem erwirtschafteten Gold das normale Gold-AH aufsuchen um dort Top-Items zu kaufen und diese dann im Echtgeld-AH loswerden wollen. Das führt früher oder später dazu, dass Gute Items nicht mehr im Gold-AH auftauchen werden. Für das bestmögliche Equip, wenn man es nicht selbst findet, kann man also nur im Echtgeld-AH erwerben.
Vielmehr als das haben daher einige Spieler bereits zum RMAH Release aufgehört zu Spielen, da sie es als eine reine Geldmaschine für Blizzard selbst sehen, Abzocke wird gerochen und es wird dem Spieler vorgegaukelt, es handle sich um eine "Antichinafarmermaßnahme". Jeder sollte sich sein eigenes Bild um das RMAH machen. Fakt ist, dass es aufgrund des derzeitgen Preisverhältnisses nicht sinngemäß erscheint, dort auch nur irgendwas zu kaufen. Das System funktioniert in der Regel wohl nur für Chinafarmer und Botter, vielweniger für die normale Spielerschaft. Denn für die ist das System, so wie es jetzt ist, uninteressant und instabil. Wer wirklich noch normales Diablo spielen will, ohne gleich auf eine Welle der Geldgier und kriminellen Energie zu stoßen, der sollte entweder zum Vorgänger greifen oder den Hardcore Modus in Betracht ziehen, denn dort gibt es kein RMAH. Auch das Gold AH im HC-Modus ist im Gegensatz zum SC-AH etwas Humaner angesiedelt und ist, bis auf wenige Ausahmen, nicht dem Preiswucher unterworfen.

Mali


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Juni 2012)

Ich werde wohl kein Geld mit dem AH verdienen können, schließlich spiele ich alle 5 Klassen und brauche das ganze geile Zeug selbst ... wenn jemals etwas droppen sollte. 

Mich würde mal interessieren was für (nicht tolle) Items genau ihr denn so verticken konntet, wüsste gern wie die Käufer so ticken, da ich sowas überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann. Mir könnte das geilste Diablo Item fürn Euro angeboten werden - ich würde den Euro behalten.


----------



## Wamboland (16. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe muss man beim Verkauf angeben ob Konto oder PayPal oder? Man kann es nicht später vom Blizz Konto auf Paypal schicken oder?

Weil dann ist es eh sinnlos. 

Zudem fehlen mir bessere Angaben über entstehende Kosten wegen der SMS Nachrichten. Da steht immer das Kosten entstehen können, das reicht mir aber nicht.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. Juni 2012)

solange das reinstellen nix kostet immer 250€  buyout wählen leute!  da macht das ganze schon viel mehr spaß


----------



## Gamefaq (16. Juni 2012)

Mal eine generelle Frage an die Redaktion. Ist es euch echt nicht möglich Bilder zu verwenden die mit dem Thema auch etwas zu tun haben? Denn eure Bilder haben rein gar nichts mit dem Text darunter & der Themen Überschrift zu tun! Sind da Praktikanten am Werk? 

@Zum Thema hat Malifurion eigentlich bereits alles gesagt. 

Ansonnsten generell, D3 hat sich  gut verkauft bzw. verkauft sich immer noch gut. Allerdings kann es langzeit-Motivations-Technisch nicht im geringsten mit D2 mithalten. In ein paar Wochen werden die Nutzerzahlen extrem runtergehen da dann jeder auch ein paar andere Charaktere ausprobiert bzw. nach 60 gespielt hat. Eine Motivation Items zu Farmen wie in D2 gibt es nicht, dadurch das alle Werte Zufall sind, wodurch von 100 Dropps 99 Müll sind. Der eine ist nochmals in Verhältnis 1 zu 100 nur brauchbar aber nicht überragend von allen seinen Werten!

Dies ist selbst bei Unique&Sets der Fall auch wenn diese ein paar aber eben nicht alle Werte fix besitzen und die Sets noch den Setbonus (der erstmal erreicht werden muss!) aufweisen. Wodurch selbst dort absoluter Unique/Set Müll droppen kann und meistens sogar tut da bis auf eine Handvoll Uniques alle Uniques/Sets gegenwärtig Müll im Vergleich zu gelben Items sind. Und zu diesem Umstand kommen dann (durch die Chinafarmer - Stichwort Ebay-Gold) Preise im Gold-AH die egal was man kaufen will jenseits von gut&böse sind = für Otto normal (speziell für den Inferno Schwierigkeitsgrad benötigte) niemals zu erfarmen sind. Wo ich auch direkt beim "Endgame Inhalt" von D3 binn. Und dieser lautet farme von morgens bis abends Gold für das AH wenn du jemals ein gutes Item haben willst. 

Apropos Items ist noch jemand aufgefallen das die meisten guten Items bis lvl 60 (und selbst dann!) keine dropps von Gegnern sind? Sondern "Fehlversuche" des Schmiedes eines anderen Spielers sind, welche er dann im AH verkauft. 

Diablo1&2 hat das Hack&Slay Genre geprägt und nun wurde es durch D3 in Hack&Farm geändert. Ein Schelm wer da an das Auktionshaus als Grund denkt.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> solange das reinstellen nix kostet immer 250€  buyout wählen leute!  da macht das ganze schon viel mehr spaß


 Und ich hab mich schon gefragt, welcher Honk da die ganzen 250€ Auktionen für irgendwelchen lvl42 Crap da reinstellt.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. Juni 2012)

besser als das gold AH da gibs garkein buyout mehr weil die leute dank systemuhrzeit die items einfach wieder rausnehmen kurz vor gebotende xD


----------



## ElKodo (16. Juni 2012)

Gamefaq schrieb:


> In ein paar Wochen werden die Nutzerzahlen extrem runtergehen da dann jeder auch ein paar andere Charaktere ausprobiert bzw. nach 60 gespielt hat.


 
In ein paar Wochen?! Aus meinem bekannten und Freundeskreis, darunter auch ich, habe schon viele die Koffer gepackt und Segel Richtung DotA2 etc. gesetzt. Diablo 3 ist einfach ein vermurkstes Spiel. Diablo 1 und 2 haben mich Jahrelang gefesselt, Diablo 3 gut 3 Wochen.

Das Auktionshaus ist einfach Mist gewesen. Klar gabs in D1 und 2 auch tradeforen etc., doch selbst wenn man die nicht benutzt hat hatte man gute Drops. Und die Entscheidung den Char nur bis 60 leveln zu lassen, und die Attributspunkte, sowie Fertigkeiten manuell vergeben werden, bzw. beliebig auswechselbar sind entspringen wohl einem geisteskranken.

Großes GZ an die Leute, die an Diablo 3 mitgewirkt haben, sie haben das Spiel und die Reihe totgebastelt mit ihren konfusen, ind er Theorie vlt. tollen, in der praxis aber total unausgereiften Ideen.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (16. Juni 2012)

Freuen wir uns nicht alle auf Torchlight 2? 

Back to Topic. Mir ist es relativ Lutz, also das Auktionshaus an sich. Finde es sogar positiver als die zwilichtigen Seiten auf denen die Item sonst gehandelt werden. (Ok die gibt es immer noch) Aber wer unbedingt Euros ausgeben will hat nun wenigstens ne vernünftige Plattform.
Die Itemdrops find ich aber auch mausig und sicherlich ist das nicht unüberlegt seitens Blizzard. Aber hey, ich hab normale 50 Euro für ein Spiel bezahlt was mich bisher doch recht gut und lange unterhalten hat. Von dem Gesichtspunkt hat sich das schon gelohnt, kann z.B. viel weniger verstehen wie man sich Spiele wie COD oder Syndicate für 50 Euro kaufen kann wenn man da nur den SP interessant findet.
Alles andere ist nun einfach nur schade, da das Spiel durchaus hätte großartig werden können.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> besser als das gold AH da gibs garkein buyout  mehr weil die leute dank systemuhrzeit die items einfach wieder  rausnehmen kurz vor gebotende xD


 Bei den u60-Items macht das  ja keinen Sinn drauf zu hoffen, dass die Leute bieten, denn bevor  jemand die Auktion gewonnen hätte, hätte er sich vermutlich schon wieder  aus dem Bereich für den das Item gut ist herausgelevelt. Ich bin bisher  alles nur über Sofortkauf losgeworden, nicht ein Gebot habe ich  erhalten.


----------



## Heavyflame (16. Juni 2012)

Wisst ihr was passiert wenn das mit den Echtgeld AH funktioniert und die Leute da echt Geld ausgeben? Das selbe wie mit den DLCs jetzt ist, da bei Cod die Spieler für 3 neue Karten 15€ ausgegeben haben. Und jetzt gibt es kein Spiel mehr ohne DLC, wenn dann EA und UBI checken das sie Spieler so blöde sind und für Virtuelle in-Game-Güter echtes Geld bezahlen can man sich in AC die zweite Klinge für 3€ dazu kaufen und in Crysis das Raketen MG für 8€ was dann auch im Multiplayer funktioniert.

Ich hoffe die Spieler sind nicht so blind.


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Juni 2012)

Heavyflame schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was passiert wenn das mit den Echtgeld AH funktioniert und die Leute da echt Geld ausgeben? Das selbe wie mit den DLCs jetzt ist, da bei Cod die Spieler für 3 neue Karten 15€ ausgegeben haben. Und jetzt gibt es kein Spiel mehr ohne DLC, wenn dann EA und UBI checken das sie Spieler so blöde sind und für Virtuelle in-Game-Güter echtes Geld bezahlen can man sich in AC die zweite Klinge für 3€ dazu kaufen und in Crysis das Raketen MG für 8€ was dann auch im Multiplayer funktioniert.
> 
> Ich hoffe die Spieler sind nicht so blind.


 Ich bezweifele mal, dass die Entwickler/Publisher solche Dinge, in extremer Form, in einem Spiel für das man schon einen Kaufpreis zahlen muss einführen, dann hätten sie nämlich keine Chance mehr gegen die F2P-Games. Sofern Diablo 4 nicht f2p wird, wirst du wohl keine Items von Blizzard kaufen müssen. Im Grunde genommen ist das Echgeld-AH schon eine ganz clevere Idee von Blizzard, man nervt die Spieler nicht mit einem unfairen Itemshop, verdient aber trotzdem an ingame Items, aber jeder Spieler kann die Items auch ohne zu zahlen im Spiel bekommen. Aber eines ist sicher; die F2P-Branche wird wachsen und so mancher herkömmlicher Spielentwickler wird sich darauf spezialisieren (siehe Crytek).


----------



## yami-sasuke (17. Juni 2012)

Heavyflame schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was passiert wenn das mit den Echtgeld AH funktioniert und die Leute da echt Geld ausgeben? Das selbe wie mit den DLCs jetzt ist, da bei Cod die Spieler für 3 neue Karten 15€ ausgegeben haben. Und jetzt gibt es kein Spiel mehr ohne DLC, wenn dann EA und UBI checken das sie Spieler so blöde sind und für Virtuelle in-Game-Güter echtes Geld bezahlen can man sich in AC die zweite Klinge für 3€ dazu kaufen und in Crysis das Raketen MG für 8€ was dann auch im Multiplayer funktioniert.
> 
> Ich hoffe die Spieler sind nicht so blind.[/QUOT
> 
> lol das denke ich  auch wie blöd muss man sein um für ingame Sachen Item usw geld auszugeben. Ist ja nicht so das man die sachen nicht bekommt sowie zb mit dlc^^


----------



## Theojin (17. Juni 2012)

Man sollte für Auktionen mit Echtgeld auch Echtgeldgebühren verlangen. Wer was für 250€ verticken will, der soll auch 25€ Gebühr bezahlen, ob er das Item nun los wird oder nicht.
Alles andere ist doch völlig sinnfrei.


Scheint aber wirklich genug Honks zu geben, die sich irgendwelche Items für harte Euros kaufen - erschreckend. Und Blizzard kann weiter Geld drucken.


----------



## Daishi888 (18. Juni 2012)

Habe im Gold-AH, bis das Echtgeld-AH raus gekommen ist, ca. 10Mio gemacht. Jetzt ist im Gold-AH kaum noch was los und wenn ich die Suche zu einem spezifischen Item (z.B. Helm mit Int, Vita und Sockel) von Gold- zu Echtgeld vergleiche, sind kaum noch sehr gute Items im Gold-AH zu finden. Da das Echtgeld-AH gerade erst gestartet ist, hege ich ja noch die Hoffnung, dass das wieder besser wird.

Ansich ist das Echtgeld-AH für mich eine zwiespältige Angelegenheit; Ansich finde ich die ganze Geschichte recht unmoralisch und wollte es eher nicht nutzen, habe aber übers WE gleich knapp 20€ für 3 Items verdient und wieder 8€ für ein wirklich gutes Item bezahlt. Die "normalen Spieler", also alle ausgenommen solche, die nichts anderes machen außer zu farmen, z.B. Chinafarmer, stellen zumeißt die Items auch für erschwinglische Preise, d.h. mMn bis 10€, in das AH.

Nach vielem spielen, spaßigen Stunden, große moralische Bedenken, erfolgrichen Auktionen, drei lvl60 Chars, teilweise großen Frustmomenten und noch anderen Dingen kann ich nur sagen, dass Diablo teilweise wirklich Diabolisch ist. Wer hier nicht der Spielesucht oder auch "Itemsucht" nicht minde. zu einem gewissen Grad wiederstehen kann, kann sehr schnell sein hart verdientes Gehalt/Geld verzocken. Bestes Beispiel ist World of Warcraft, durch das Menschen süchtig wurden und im Extremfall Job, Frau und das "normale Leben" verloren gingen. Das Gleiche haben wir hier jetzt in grün.

Ich persönliche werde, so paradox es kling, die Auktionshäuser weiterhin gebrauchen. Einzig alleine aus dem Grund, weil mir im Endeffekt einfach die Zeit fehlt das Gold und die Items selber zu finden bzw. zu farmen. Dabei bin ich mir durchaus bewusste bzw. der Meinung, dass genau das der Plan von Blizzard ist und ich spiele mit, aber nur in dem Rahmen wie gut für mich und mein Portmonraie ist.


----------



## GenVaughn (18. Juni 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Ansich ist das Echtgeld-AH für mich eine zwiespältige Angelegenheit; Ansich finde ich die ganze Geschichte recht unmoralisch und wollte es eher nicht nutzen, habe aber übers WE gleich knapp 20€ für 3 Items verdient und wieder 8€ für ein wirklich gutes Item bezahlt. Die "normalen Spieler", also alle ausgenommen solche, die nichts anderes machen außer zu farmen, z.B. Chinafarmer, stellen zumeißt die Items auch für erschwinglische Preise, d.h. mMn bis 10€, in das AH.


 
D.h. Du nimmst und zahlst Geld für "irreale" Items? Interessant. Gier beats Moral, ich applaudiere Deiner Konsequenz.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juni 2012)

GenVaughn schrieb:


> D.h. Du nimmst und zahlst Geld für "irreale" Items? Interessant. Gier beats Moral, ich applaudiere Deiner Konsequenz.


 Und wieso willst du anderen vorschreiben, was sie mit ihrem Geld machen? Ich würd sowas auch nicht kaufen, aber wenn jemand das Geld hat, und es dafür ausgibt - is doch wurscht. Ich kenn jemanden, der 30€ in der Woche im Internet-Cafe ausgibt. Wieso er sich nicht einfach selber nen Anschluss zulegt und 30€ im Monat zahlt, erschliesst sich mir nicht. Aber das ist halt nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Abi-Dalzim (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn man das Geld hat warum nicht? Ich würde es zwar nicht machen aber jeder hat seine Hobbys die ihm was wert sind. Ich kaufe z.b. im jahr ein neues Paar Kletterschuhe für mein Hobby die auch ca 100.- kosten und nach nem Jahr aufgebraucht sind. Danach ist genau wie in D3 Geld verschwunden nichts als Spass verbraucht worden. Warum sollte nicht wer der halt gern Diablo spielt darin investieren?

Im RMAH verkaufe ich vorerst nur (wenn bisschen was zusammenkommt kann ich mir schon vorstellen mal ein oder zwei Items für <10 Euro zu kaufen). Problematisch finde ich die Frage was passiert wenn das erste Addon rauskommt. Wird man die alten Charaktere/Items weiterhin verwenden können oder wird es wie bei Classic D2 -> LoD sein?


----------



## GenVaughn (18. Juni 2012)

Ich bin voll eurer Meinung, jeder sollte mit seinem Geld machen, was er will. Der Kommentar sollte keine pauschale Verurteilung von AH-Nutzern sein, sondern ein sarkastisch angehauchter Seitenhieb, der einzig und allein in Richtung des Zitierten zielt, weil er an anderer Stelle im Forum vehement gegen "irreale" Items gewettert hat.


----------



## Daishi888 (18. Juni 2012)

GenVaughn schrieb:


> D.h. Du nimmst und zahlst Geld für "irreale" Items? Interessant. Gier beats Moral, ich applaudiere Deiner Konsequenz.


 
Jupp, ich muss zugeben; das ist nicht wirklich toll was ich mache, vorallem wenn man bedenkt wie ich zu dem ganzen stehe.... ach was soll ich sagen? Ich bin im Netz der Spinne  

Edit: Alles Weitere, meinen Konflikt mit mir selbst etc., habe ich glaube ich schon in meinem ersten Post dargestellt. Ich kann wenigstens sagen, dass ich ehrlich mir und euch gegenüber bin, was ich nicht müsste. Könnte auch den Moralapostel spielen und Diablo verdammen...


----------



## imaginethis (19. Juni 2012)

Wisst ihr wirklich was für Preise zur Zeit für Level 60 Equip vorherrschen? 
Da sind 100 bis 250 Euro pro Item eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. 

Blizzard ist da fein raus. Wenn ihr euch das Geld auszahlen lassen wollt kassieren sie satte 15% Transaktionsgebür. 

Nebenbei bemerkt kontrolliert Blizzard ja auch indirekt den Markt und kann immer wieder Items seltener oder stärker machen 
(neue Affixe, Prefixe, Abschwächung alter Boni wie es jetzt z. B. beim Attackspeed schon geplant ist).

Für mich ist das irgendwie wie ein Drogenkönig, der seine Ware legal über Mittelmänner online vertickt. 
(davon zwar nur 15% einstreicht, aber die Ware ist unendlich, sofort verfügbar und das Ergebniss ist frei kontrollierbar).

Hier muss in irgendeiner Form Kontrolle her, oder der gesamte Handel 
mit virtuellen Gegenständen sollte verboten werden (siehe Südkorea). 

Der ganze Schwarzmarkt mit virtuellem Items ist eh schon an einem Punkt angelangt, 
den ich für sehr kritisch erachte. Dort werden täglich Millionen von Euros und Dollars verschluckt 
ohne dass jemals ein reeler Gegenwert bestehen würde. Und ich schätze einfach mal, 
dass diese Firmen zum größtenteil auch keine Steuern abdrücken ...

Inflation olé!

p. S.: 

Das tolle ist ja auch noch, dass Blizzard sich ja das Recht vorbehält, 
euren Account jederzeit sperren zu können - euch also nur Nutzungsrechte einräumt. 

Ich denke diese Reglung sollte bei einem legalisiertem Itemhandel hinfällig sein, oder nicht? 
Oder was kauft man sonst für 250 € wenn kein Eigentum?


----------



## Deewee (19. Juni 2012)

imaginethis schrieb:


> Das tolle ist ja auch noch, dass Blizzard sich ja das Recht vorbehält,
> euren Account jederzeit sperren zu können - euch also nur Nutzungsrechte einräumt.



Tja, und wann wird eine Sperrung fällig ?
Sobald du Exploits ausnutzt, drittanwender Software oder sonstige Hacks laufen hast.
Es muss schon was gravierendes passieren, das du von der Nutzung gänzlich ausgeschlossen wirst.

Ich finds gut das Regeln aufgestellt, und auch durchgesetzt werden.

Wenn du mit 300 Sachen über die Autobahn bretterst wo nur 100 erlaubt sind, nehmen sie dir die Fleppe auch weg.


----------



## VigarLunaris (21. Juni 2012)

Woher kenne ich solche Sprüche? Achja ... "Du kannst alles Frei erspielen mit unserem Itemshop wird es aber mit weniger Zeit und Aufwand zum Erfolg kommen"...

Vollpreis F2P verkaufen ... yeah ...


----------



## weedn (22. Juni 2012)

Der Größe Witz an der Sache ist das mehr als 95% der 1k+ Waffen von Bots zuvor im Spielgeld AH gekauft wurden, die Botfarmer besitzen viele Milliarden Mittlerweile. Diablo 3 ist ist einfach nur Pay2Win. Warum wollte Blizzard Botuser bannen? sie verdienen ja mit. Das PC Games so einem Spiel 91% gibt zeigt nur Blizzard an den richtigen stellen Investiert hat. Ich habe mein Abo darauf hin bereits gekündigt.


----------



## aut-taker (22. Juni 2012)

imaginethis schrieb:


> Ich denke diese Reglung sollte bei einem legalisiertem Itemhandel hinfällig sein, oder nicht?
> Oder was kauft man sonst für 250 € wenn kein Eigentum?


 Ein Nutzungsrecht. Auch wenn es zu Internethandel etc bis jetzt noch keine Urteil etc. gibt und alles grauzone ist, nach aktuellem Recht sind alle Käufer von Diablo 100% Blizzard ausgeliefert ohne wenn und aber, bis ein gültiges Urteil gefällt wird. Find ich auch nicht toll, aber ja..


----------



## Morathi (24. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie erinnert mich dieser Handel mit Luft an die Finanzmärkte . Grade wenn ich lese, dass Leute ein paar Items verkaufen und dann einen Teil der Kohle nutzen um selbst Items einzukaufen...ich kann nicht genau mit dem Finger drauf zeigen aber ich finde es relativ beängstigend, in welchem Ausmaße das hier stattfindet. Kann nur hoffen, dass die Leute sich ab und an daran erinnern, dass sie hier mit echtem Geld handeln und nicht mit einer Spielwährung. Mir sagt das Ganze garnicht zu. 

Als HC-Spieler könnte mir das ja egal sein, aber Blizzard setzt Trends, und das ist einer, den ich nicht fortgesetzt sehen möchte...


----------



## German_Ripper (25. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es beängstigend wenn Menschen für virtuelle Items echtes Geld ausgeben und ein Dritter als Leader der Plattform 15% des Umsatzes einstreicht. Zudem gehört einem das Item laut AGB nicht einmal. Denn das Spiel selber ist nach Nutzungsbedingungen Eigentum von Blizzard. Ich hoffe das Auktionshaus für Echtgeld floppt.


----------



## Jandon (26. Juni 2012)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Ich finde es beängstigend wenn Menschen für virtuelle Items echtes Geld ausgeben und ein Dritter als Leader der Plattform 15% des Umsatzes einstreicht. Zudem gehört einem das Item laut AGB nicht einmal. Denn das Spiel selber ist nach Nutzungsbedingungen Eigentum von Blizzard. Ich hoffe das Auktionshaus für Echtgeld floppt.



Also das ist doch etwas wenig intensiv betrachtet.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob du D3 selbst spielst, aber wenn ja, dann musst du dich selbst doch auch auch zu den Menschen zählen, immerhin hast du das Game als DLC mit I-Net Zwang erworben, dh du hast genauso nichts in der Hand, im Besten Fall - wenn in nem Shop gekauft - hast ne beschriebene DvD zu haus liegen, die unbrauchbar wird, sobald kein Netz, bzw kein Battlenet vorhanden ist.

Anders gesagt: Wo fängt für dich die Angst/das Problem an? 
Meine Freunde zb - alles keine Gamer - haben keinen Bezug dazu, wieso ich immer wieder Geld für Spiele hinlege, im Gegenzug sitzen sie aber Sonntag für Sonntag zusammen und kucken irgendwelche Videofilme, wo ausser dem Nutzungsrecht on Demand, bzw der 5 EUR Disc - auch kein Besitz an sie überging. 

Ich bin der Meinung, im 21jhdt. ist es an der Zeit, dass sich die Gesellschaft vom Gedanken löst, dass nur greifbares Gut den Wert besitzt dafür zu bezahlen, denn virtuelle Gegenstände tragen mittlerweile genauso zur Freude des einen oder anderen bei, wie etwa n neuer Kotflügel einen Auto-Tuner Freude bereitet. Und um das geht es doch, sich seine Freizeit mit Dingen zu füllen die Freude machen, selbst wenns für einen eine 10 EUR teure Ingamebrustplatte ist. 
Und das sollte man akzeptieren, bzw nichts bedenklich daran finden. ^^ FG


----------



## Daishi888 (27. Juni 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich dieser Handel mit Luft an die Finanzmärkte . Grade wenn ich lese, dass Leute ein paar Items verkaufen und dann einen Teil der Kohle nutzen um selbst Items einzukaufen...ich kann nicht genau mit dem Finger drauf zeigen aber ich finde es relativ beängstigend, in welchem Ausmaße das hier stattfindet. Kann nur hoffen, dass die Leute sich ab und an daran erinnern, dass sie hier mit echtem Geld handeln und nicht mit einer Spielwährung. Mir sagt das Ganze garnicht zu.
> 
> Als HC-Spieler könnte mir das ja egal sein, aber Blizzard setzt Trends, und das ist einer, den ich nicht fortgesetzt sehen möchte...


 
Dass man mit echtem Geld handelt... genau das ist mein Problem und sollte mit größter Vorsicht angegangen werden. Wer meine Posts verfolgt hat, weiß was ich meine.
Ich bin mir leider ziemlich sicher, dass dieser Trend fortgesetzt wird; Free2play&pay2win. Mit der "Spielsucht" lässt sich eben am besten Kohle machen...


----------



## Corbanx (27. Juni 2012)

ich bin überrascht wie Rückständig hier einige denken... 
zumal es nicht in der Verantwortung Blizzards, irgendeiner staatlichen Instanz oder eurer liegt, den User zu erziehen...
*² die Dummheit mancher User macht auch mich zum Teil fassungslos... aber wenn sie x € für ein Item ausgeben wollen, dann ist das nicht mein Problem... 
sondern ihr eigenes, bzw. das ihrer Erziehungsberechtigten... 
wie sich das RMAH mit dem PvP verträgt, vermag ich nicht abzusehen, aber das wiederum liegt in Blizzards Händen...
ich jedenfalls finde es im Moment recht praktisch... wenn das so weiter geht, hab ich den Gegenwert für das Game vielleicht irgendwann wieder drin...
als cusual gamer wohlgemerkt...
ich verkaufe (von mir investierte) Zeit... jemand anders kauft sich Zeit (bessere Items = schnelleres Vorrankommen)...

*² warum Echtgeld ausgeben, wenn man es auch für virtuelles Gold bekommt? hm.. vielleicht weil virtuelles Gold = investierte Zeit... Time is money...


EDIT: gerade erst gesehen... "Wir läuft der Item-Handel?" ... meine *****... ach ich verkneif's mir... schon gestraft genug...


----------



## Corbanx (27. Juni 2012)

Theojin schrieb:


> Man sollte für Auktionen mit Echtgeld auch Echtgeldgebühren verlangen. Wer was für 250€ verticken will, der soll auch 25€ Gebühr bezahlen, ob er das Item nun los wird oder nicht.
> Alles andere ist doch völlig sinnfrei.
> 
> 
> Scheint aber wirklich genug Honks zu geben, die sich irgendwelche Items für harte Euros kaufen - erschreckend. Und Blizzard kann weiter Geld drucken.


 
bitte ruf mal bei ebay und allen anderen Anzeigenanbietern an und schlag das vor... nimm das Gespräch aber bitte auf und teile es mit uns... 
ich hoffe du kommst selbst drauf, wenn du dir deinen post nochmal durchgelesen hast....


----------



## Thrallsknight (27. Juni 2012)

Finde dass das RMAH längerfristig das Endgame kaputt macht! Solange ich jedoch noch nicht meine Ziele in diablo erreicht hab ignorier ich es einfach. schade ist es nur um den nciht möglichen ladder reset!


----------



## Metalhawk (28. Juni 2012)

Super Sache, muss nie wieder echtes Geld ausgeben um Blizzards Spiele zu spielen. Ich liebe das RMAH. In meiner Freizeit Geld für PC spielen bekommen ist doch knorke.


----------



## ThomToeter (30. Juni 2012)

Corbanx schrieb:


> bitte ruf mal bei ebay und allen anderen Anzeigenanbietern an und schlag das vor... nimm das Gespräch aber bitte auf und teile es mit uns...
> ich hoffe du kommst selbst drauf, wenn du dir deinen post nochmal durchgelesen hast....


 
Auch wenn das Bsp. übertrieben war:Ebay Gebühr Festpreisangebot zu EUR 250,00 macht* EUR 4,80 Gebühr. Plus evtl. Kosten für Zusatzoptionen. Diese Gebühren werden auch bei Nicht-Verkauf NICHT zurückerstattet. Die reine Nutzung der Plattform kostet, nicht nur bei Ebay...
Wahrscheinlich würden die Anzeigenanbieter nur zu gern noch mehr verlangen...
*


----------



## IlllIIlllI (1. Juli 2012)

also ich hab erst 29€ insgesamt machen können obwohl ich eigtl top items reinstelle jedesmal nur werden die wohl nicht angezeigt in der liste..jedenfalls find ich die nie wenn ich meine eigenen sachen suche Ôo


----------



## Daishi888 (3. Juli 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> also ich hab erst 29€ insgesamt machen können obwohl ich eigtl top items reinstelle jedesmal nur werden die wohl nicht angezeigt in der liste..jedenfalls find ich die nie wenn ich meine eigenen sachen suche Ôo


 
Danke! geht mir auch immer so, egal welches AH. Biete meine Items, wenn ich was ins RMAH stelle, was nicht so oft ist immer für nen Ei und nen Appel an, aber bekomme dies dann nicht angezeigt. Selbst mein Kollege mit dem ich immer zocke findet die nicht..... ganz komisch. Manschmal habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass Blizz nur teuere Items zur Auktion zulässt, weil se bei dem 3-4€ Sofortkauf-Items nix verdienen würden....

Edit: Wie läuft der Item-Handel? grad garnicht, da offline.


----------



## Krampuus (4. Juli 2012)

Wo geht das Geld den hin wenn man was verkauft hat ?


----------



## heiduei (5. Juli 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Danke! geht mir auch immer so, egal welches AH. Biete meine Items, wenn ich was ins RMAH stelle, was nicht so oft ist immer für nen Ei und nen Appel an, aber bekomme dies dann nicht angezeigt. Selbst mein Kollege mit dem ich immer zocke findet die nicht..... ganz komisch. Manschmal habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass Blizz nur teuere Items zur Auktion zulässt, weil se bei dem 3-4€ Sofortkauf-Items nix verdienen würden....
> 
> Edit: Wie läuft der Item-Handel? grad garnicht, da offline.


 
So oder so, sie verdienen IMMER 1 Euro... Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil -_- Nur PayPal verlangt 15 %


----------



## MyrddinDE (7. Juli 2012)

Ich nutze den Transfer auf die Paypal-Version. Habe jetzt mehr als 100 Euro mit dem RMAH verdient und finde es ist eine Klasse Sache an sich. Gäbe es das RMAH nicht, hätte ich schon lange mit D3 aufgehört. So setzte ich mich einemal alle 1-2 Tage hin und farme ein paar Items.


----------



## ING (7. Juli 2012)

MyrddinDE schrieb:


> Gäbe es das RMAH nicht, hätte ich schon lange mit D3 aufgehört..


mit anderen worten es macht dir schon lange keinen spaß mehr und du spielst (bzw. farmst) nur noch um geld zu verdienen, das nennt man arbeit


----------



## jonei (8. Juli 2012)

heiduei schrieb:


> So oder so, sie verdienen IMMER 1 Euro... Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil -_- Nur PayPal verlangt 15 %


 

Sie verdienen IMMER einen Euro, die 15% bekommt allerdings nicht paypal alleine. die werden schön geteilt. das meiste davon wird blizzard bekommen. 

Eine Zahlungsmöglichkeit, die 15% kostet würde es nicht lange geben


----------



## krovvy (27. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte mal glück mit einem drop und das schwert ging für 140€ weg, danach hab ich das spiel gleich deinstalliert. es müsste schon mehrere monate her sein und ich hab überhaupt kein verlangen danach es weiterzuspielen. 
dort dreht sich doch nur alles ums geld und solche spiele brauche ich nicht. bin also sogar froh es auf eis gelegt zu haben ^^


----------

